# Chorrea cola  pistola termofusora.



## Nanotronik (Ago 6, 2018)

Hola gente, a ver si me podéis ayudar con ésto...
Tengo una pistola nueva para la cola termofusora que apenas he usado cuatro veces, un día empezó a chorrear-revocar la cola por lo que la desmonté y limpieza a fondo, pero desde entonces no deja de revocar la cola...
Yo creo que el fallo es porque hay más calor en la entrada que en el extrusora pero no se si puedo solucionar algo....

La resistencia está formada por dos placas de aluminio con una placa de otro material en el centro a modo de aislante...
Os dejo unas fotos para que veáis como es...

El extrusor no está taponado porque si dejo la pistola en reposo gotea la cola como cualquier otra pistola así que no se me ocurre otra cosa que no sea falta de temperatura en el extrusor....


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

hola yo en epocas pasadas use muchas de esas y si las usabas seguido , no duraban mucho.
les he modificado cosas para que duren mas......
eso si, reconozco que nunca compre las caras.

en este caso : te aseguro que si la resistencia calienta y el cuerpo lo sientes caliente, pues eso , si calienta.
el problema es otro .

el mecanismo ese plastico de empuje falla, es una porqueria y si la has desarmado, vaya a saberse.

mira, hace esto:
la dejas un rato prendida :
1 -- el cuerpo esta caliente ?? bastante ?? 
2 --- empuja la barrita pero no con el gatillo, sino con la mano ,y dime si sale bien .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Cuando chorrean es porque la resistencia calienta de mas , y eso no tiene solución , pasa muy-demasiado a menudo con las económicas.


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando chorrean es porque la resistencia calienta de mas , y eso no tiene solución , pasa muy-demasiado a menudo con las económicas.


mir ala foto, creo que la segunda, la barra se traba y sale por el costado...

si la resistencia calienta de mas es por que no la usa, la deja enchufada y no hace circular la barrita, es logico.
las economicas y las no tanto no tienen corte de temepratura.
es predecible, hay que saber usarlas.
no las pods dejar enchufadas a un costado.
algunas un poco mejores tienen teclita de corte.


----------



## Emis (Ago 6, 2018)

Recuerdo una vez comprada esa pistola tenía barritas "originales" nunca goteaban, al comprar las comunes se goteaba siempre.

Con un dimmer se podría bajar un poco la temperatura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

En el medio gráfico usan esas pistolitas para el armado de cosas publicitarias , para eventos , presentaciones , etc.

Así que tendremos mesa enorme y 10 personas con pistolas de esas armando cosas profesionalmente.

Las pistolas baratas no sirven para eso , se estropean en un rato. Si , hay mucha diferencia de calidad de barras y de precio también , las barras buenas valdrán 10 veces más , pero la diferencia en adhesión y demases es mas que notable.

La resistencia es cerámica tipo PTC , al aumentar la temperatura aumenta la resistencia y se autorregula , no tienen termostato , por lo cual no pueden calibrarse , ni ajustarse , ni nada. La misma pistola-resistencia sirve para 220-110 V


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 6, 2018)

La verdad que tengo una pequeña y eso no me pasa, lo del revoque ha sido de golpe, al principio salía bastante bien, el gatillo funciona perfecto pero revoca y apenas sale nada, tiene interruptor ON-OFF pero normalmente si la enciendo la voy usando, el caso es que la pongo en marcha y cuando empieza a salir por el extrusor que ya se ha calentado la uso y nada más apretar revoca... 
No tendría que ser así, lo normal es que salga por el extrusor aunque revoque una parte pero es como si estuviera taponado sin estarlo.... 🤔🤔🤔

Ah, se me olvidaba decirte @peperc que tanto con gatillo como con el dedo revoca igual...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Revocar???? Un idioma debería integrarnos, no dividirnos................
Tu te refieres a que el plástico sigue fluyendo, si es eso y para evitar que la pistola gotee, ponle un dimmer, para bajar un poco la temperatura y evitar ese problema


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 6, 2018)

Da la impresión de que calentara mas para atrás que para la boquilla, podías probar a empujar el elemento calefator todo lo que puedas hacia delante, dentro de la cavidad rectangular de aluminio.
Incluso revisar si se puede sacar un poco el tubo de aluminio del tubo de goma amarillo, para alejar el calor del centro de la barra de cola.
También es verdad que, dependiendo de donde se compren, hay barras mas rígidas que otras.

Panda cuando dice revocar* se refiere a que va hacia atras, como si en lugar de apoyar la pistola en la "pata" para ese fín, fuese apoyada en la parte trasera con la punta-boquilla hacia arriba.



*Como ejemplo, decimos que reboca la chimenea cuando (por causa de corrientes de aire) el humo se vuelve hacia dentro, en lugar de subir hacia fuera.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo, son modismos o regionalismos, como los hay por aca y otros lares, a eso me refiero.
Un pequeño ejemplo en muchos lugares al transductr de sonido le llaman parlante o altavo o altoparlante...
en otros lugarres bocina, corneta.....
Cual es el problema si entra por ejemplo entra alguién no hispano parlante y busca la traducción se va a encontrar con serios problemas para entender de que se trata.
Nosotros si entramos en un foro extranjero que se habla inglés seguramente leeremos speaker y su comprensión es inmediata, si vamos al frances leeremos le hotparleur, con lo cual tampoco hace falta ir al diccionario y si vamos al italiano leeremos altoparlante y si vamos al portugues Alto Falantes con lo cual tampoco necitamos diccionario, que cosa distintos idiomas y podemos entender de que se trata y en un mimso idioma distintos lugares ni el diccionario nos ayuda.................. o aún si busca esa palabra en el diccioario de la Real Academia tampoco es posible entenderlo....


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

y bueh.............en realidad, por algo que tecnico es el tecnico... ¿ alguien lo duda??

ahi cosas que tenes que estar ahi, verlas.
calentar calienta donde debe por que la resistencia esta donde debe.

la barrita seguro se traba, se frena, anda a saber por que, si es la barrita adhesiva, si es algo mal en la pistola ( mas me refiero a el tubo por donde la barrita debe circular...

en fin, es estar alli o nada.
por eso digo que " el tecnico es el tecnico" y no me refiero a "el tecnico recibido con honores en la escuela politecnica de santos milagros de la ingeneiria.
me refiero a "el tecnico" el que esta en el taller reparando y aprendio a observar , a analizar y a deducir.

en fin, eso no se pasa en un foro preguntando con letras.

ojo, se los digo con cariño, y con buen animo, no me salgan con que soy "tecnico hetero patriarcal" y me hagan un tetazo !!!!

un video en youtube podria arrimar quizas un poco el bochin, pero es necesario decirlo ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Si rebocar quiere decir que desborda por atrás , entonces es la goma de atrás rota o esas barras son mas finas . . . 

Aqui revocar es ponerle cemento a una pared.


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si rebocar quiere decir que desborda por atrás , entonces es la goma de atrás rota o esas barras son mas finas . . .
> 
> Aqui revocar es ponerle cemento a una pared.



mas gordas, no mas finas, se traban por gordas.

y no es que este en contra de las gordas, mis mayores respetos a las gordas, yo no discrimino a nadie, jamas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Si , las mas gordas se traban pero no desbordan por atrás , me ha pasado  

No quiero leer lo que he escrito , no soy mal pensado ni lo pienso ser


----------



## Emis (Ago 6, 2018)

Moderenme por mal pensado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Me llamo Horacio Casihuma (casi humano)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 6, 2018)

Por aquí también se le llama revocar a llenar de cemento la pared.......
para luego igualarla de cualquier manera 

Si la barra está muy dura y gorda le cuesta entrar y revocar, si es fina desliza bien pero el sistema de empuje no es eficiente porque se le tuerce. Tampoco me hagan mucho caso, hace tiempo que no la uso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Me voy a confesar con San-Don Francisco y vuelvo


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Vamos a ver, para todos los "correcto parlantes".... 
Revocar significa varias cosas, una de ellas es revocar una pared, otra es que algo por algún motivo eche marcha atrás como el humo en una chimenea por el viento o la cola termo fusible  y eso lo dice el diccionario, la Rae, por lo cual me discutis por una palabra y su significado tontamente cuando creo que al igual que se entiende en inglés italiano o francés la palabra altavoz también se puede entender en español la palabra revocar, el problema es que a todos nos pasa lo mismo (a unos más que a otros) y el desuso de la lengua hace que no se entiendan muchas palabras.... 

@pandacba podría usía tener la cortesía de prestar atención al punto Nº 3 si es tan amable?... 


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

Si hablamos de electrónica o aparatos electrónicos está claro que algo que suene parecido o entendamos como "parlante" va a ser un altavoz, eso es lógica deductiva.... 

Cuando nos centramos en que una palabra significa ésto o aquello es porque si la conocemos es por ese uso en concreto, si no pues no la entendemos y tendemos a pensar que es incorrecta, yo por ese motivo antes prefiero revisar el diccionario por si meto la pata.... 
Quizá mi fallo ha sido decir "extrusora" refiriéndome a la boquilla pero curiosamente nadie ha dicho nada de eso cuando la extrusora es el sistema en sí, es decir, gatillo, sistema de fundido y boquilla, pero si por el motivo que sea se conoce algo del tema se sabe que una extrusora es un mecanismo similar y por ende se asimila... 

En fin, creo que no da a lugar la discusión sobre la palabra porque eso no me soluciona nada sobre el problema y no es tema de discutir aquí así que doy por finalizado YO el tema, gracias!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

@peperc @DOSMETROS yo creo que más que por gordas puede ser por finas o incluso por calidad, creo que las compré y parecían de igual diámetro que las que llevaba, posiblemente sea el problema de la temperatura y calidad de la cola, yo también tengo dudas de si pueda ser que falte algo de temperatura en la zona de la boquilla y se endurezca un poco o no sea tan líquida, probaré a ver si puedo adelantar la resistencia y que funcione bien o mejor.... 
El trimmer ya dijo DOSMETROS que no es posible así que me quedo con la calidad, pero os diré que la pequeñita se me quedaba corta porque bajaba el calor mientras ponía cola y tenía que dejarla unos segundos porque se bloqueaba por no dar tiempo a fundir la cola, pero jamás revocó la cola por ese motivo.... Y son barras de los chinos también.... 
Intentaré cortar y rebajar el final del encaste de la resistencia y adelantara lo más posible para que así la cola más espesa quede atrás y la más fundida delante, a ver si eso funciona.... 
Os informo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2018)

Compi nanotronic, no has sabido leer, ni Panda ni los demás estábamos recriminando o criticando tu forma de escritura. Panda únicamente quiso hacer ver que aún hablando el mismo idioma a veces es complicado entendernos.
Como ejemplo te diré que he leído a foreros latinos expresiones típicas de contadas regiones o poblaciones españolas, procedentes del castellano antiguo.

Todo lo "desparramado" que no tiene que ver con el tema al final es limpiado por un moderador.
El tema es que a veces los que llevamos tiempo en el Foro aprovechamos para darle un toque ameno y divertido, pero repito que la morralla al final desaparece.
Todos pensamos que lo nuestro es lo mas importante y lo mas serio, pero es bueno darle un toque de alegría a la vida.




Veo que has sacado lo bueno de las propuestas y trataras de adelantar las placas calefactoras. ¿Has visto si puedes sacar un poco el tubo de goma? quizás si el alumio es largo se podría recortar un poco.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Compi nanotronic, no has sabido leer, ni Panda ni los demás estábamos recriminando o criticando tu forma de escritura. Panda únicamente quiso hacer ver que aún hablando el mismo idioma a veces es complicado entendernos.
> Como ejemplo te diré que he leído a foreros latinos expresiones típicas de contadas regiones o poblaciones españolas, procedentes del castellano antiguo.
> 
> Todo lo "desparramado" que no tiene que ver con el tema al final es limpiado por un moderador.
> ...


Déjame decirte que quizá lo pueda haber entendido mal pero yo lo entiendo bastante claro como una crítica (ojo, no digo ofensiva) al uso de la palabra revocar y realmente como yo digo también es cierto que la falta del uso en el castellano hace que algunos no sepamos (y me incluyo) entender algunas palabras usadas, ya no digo las latinas que a veces no me entero de nada 😅😅😅

Lo que no entiendo es por qué queréis que a corte o retire la goma.... Eso dudo mucho que solucione nada incluso el interior tiene un reborde que teóricamente reduce la salida de la cola al revocar... 
Primero intentaré "dremelar" (usar la dremelar) para acercar la resistencia a la boquilla a ver si eso ayuda a que la zona menos caliente sea la trasera frenando la salida por la goma y que se quede como antes, goteando lentamente por la boquilla como buena pistola chinorra 😂😂😂😂😂

En fin, no te preocupes por eso de la palabra pero es que la forma de decirlo sonaba a que esa palabra no era normal o algo así y luego se ha abierto el debate y por eso simplemente he querido zanjar el tema, porque luego todo eso como bien dices acaba siendo simple morralla.... 

Si lo consigo o mejora algo os lo digo, a ver si me da tiempo que entre trabajo niños recados y demás no paro! 😥


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2018)

Pensándolo bien, casi es mejor que únicamente continúes con tu idea, no vaya a ser que si nos centramos en que el calor sólo se irradie en la punta puede que cuando bajen las temperaturas y en invierno, no llegue a calentar lo suficiente para deshacer bien la cola.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Esa idea también la habéis comentado así que si tenemos el mismo pensamiento es posible que sea el fallo.... 

Lo probamos y vemos si podemos "hacer carteles" o no podemos... 😜


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2018)

En principio debería abrir los ojos y ver que unos cuantos le reclamábamos de alguna u otra manera no entender lo de re*b*ocar , entendiendo que ese término en específico *pertenecía a un "regionalismo"* , y por lo cual debía ser explicado.



Nanotronik dijo:


> En fin, creo que no da a lugar la discusión sobre la palabra porque eso no me soluciona nada sobre el problema y no es tema de discutir aquí así que doy por finalizado YO el tema, gracias!



Los participantes no gozan del poder de dar por terminado o cerrar un tema en el Foro , eso sólo lo maneja la Administración y Moderadores. Ustedes sólo podrían retirarse del tema elegantemente, o no .

Antes de modificar la máquina, consideraría mejor comprar otras barras en otro sitio y de preferencia que sean de marca conocida.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Pero siendo chinas desde el principio no tiene por qué, eso es lo que no entiendo.... 
Puede ser que la resistencia caliente más un lado?? 🤔

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En principio debería abrir los ojos y ver que unos cuantos le reclamábamos de alguna u otra manera no entender lo de re*b*ocar



No es rebocar, es revocar con V y con los ojos abiertos he entendido eso, pero la queja mía es que hay formas que pueden parecer más una manera negativa de decirlo, solo eso, ni enfado ni nada malo.... 
Yo no me quejo ni digo nada sobre los latinos y sus formas y/o palabras, si algo no entiendo simplemente lo pregunto sin más pero no quejándome por la palabra, no lo veo lógico quejarse sobre mi mismo idioma... 😯🙄


----------



## peperc (Ago 7, 2018)

yo no tocaria a la resistencia, ni nada de eso, es lo que es.
si desarmas siquiera esas resistencias, que es como dijo 2M te aseguro se rompen.

si no calienta suficiente es que es de mala calidad, no hay vueltas con eso.
y te aseguro que es un parto el querer modificarlas, yo hace años modifique una , y si, calentaba mas, me duro un tiempo y chau.
encima, no da para reparaciones, receurdo que le hice un aresistencia de alambre calefactor dentro de un tubito de ceramica que iba justo, ( y transformador, no directo a 220v ) /  calentaba mucho si.
pero cuanndo palmo, no pude repararla, por que adentro ya era un asco de masacote.

es.. herramienta, y en eso, o invertis en buena calidad, o vivis pariendo elefantes.

receurdo que al final, tenia monton de repuestos, resortitos, plasticos, boquillas... me la passaba recauchutando.
pero hace años que no uso mas nada de eso, desde hace años que torturo a la gente de otra manera.

y hablando de eso  ES DE LO PEOR ese adhesivo termico recaliente si te cae en la piel.... no sabes que hacer !!!! si te lo queres sacar, te quemas tambien los dedos !!! ..
te la tenes que fumar como un yogui, a menso que tengas agua cerca , al lado , ya !!! , pero jamas pasa...
es una buena herramienta para arender a tener cuidado con las herramientas.
pedazo de dolor y ampollas saca !!!!
se te pega, tarda monton en enfriar.... 
el estaño es una dulzura en comparacion.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> yo no tocaria a la resistencia, ni nada de eso, es lo que es.
> si desarmas siquiera esas resistencias, que es como dijo 2M te aseguro se rompen.
> 
> si no calienta suficiente es que es de mala calidad, no hay vueltas con eso.
> ...


Pero qué me vas a contar a estas alturas 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Son dos, plaquitas de aluminio y algo en el centro, se soltó un cable mono hilo y lo puse de nuevo y funciona igual peto el revoque empezó antes... 
No las tengo para la electrónica sino para la aviación rc pero de todos modos para armar una caja de altavoz o cosas rápidas me vale, pero me da rabia que no me funcione bien al poco de comprarla y por mis electrolíticos que funcionará de nuevo! 😜


----------



## Emis (Ago 7, 2018)

Podrías mostrar algo del RC talvez por aquí o por aquí, o donde corresponda


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Podrías mostrar algo del RC talvez por aquí o por aquí, o donde corresponda


Sí pero por lo que veo no tiene mucha relación con la electrónica... 
Aunque son eléctricos eso sí.... 😊

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

Que el compañero @DOSMETROS me diga si es posible y dónde se puede hacer...


----------



## Emis (Ago 7, 2018)

Esto si se refiere bastante a la electrónica  al menos hay una común unión en todo esto


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Esto si se refiere bastante a la electrónica al menos hay una común unión en todo esto


Bueno pero no podré enseñar los cacharros sin enseñar los componentes...
Motores, esc's, baterías, receptores.... 
A ver si tengo tiempo para algo y lo haré! 😜


----------



## peperc (Ago 7, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Pero qué me vas a contar a estas alturas 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> Son dos, plaquitas de aluminio y algo en el centro, se soltó un cable mono hilo y lo puse de nuevo y funciona igual peto el revoque empezó antes...
> No las tengo para la electrónica sino para la aviación rc pero de todos modos para armar una caja de altavoz o cosas rápidas me vale, pero me da rabia que no me funcione bien al poco de comprarla y por mis electrolíticos que funcionará de nuevo! 😜


a mi se me partia esa porqueria que esta en medio de las 2 chapitas.....

pero tienes razon , a esta altura, ya estas metiendo mano y pues, asi se aprende , solo decia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

mira, aca encontre

http://www.resistenciasdaniel.com.ar/resistenc/ceramic.php

con un tubo de estos, con agujeritos adentro , que daba justo la medida para calzarlo donde esta el calefactor original.
y le meti alambre de resistencia electrica, hecho "rulitos" para que entre mas cantidad.

y me fije que tension necesitaba para que caliente y apenas se ponga naranja >>> trafo.

era un avion, eso si, tenia que ponerle una tecla, sino se pasaba de rosca.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Lo probaré, si lo rompo pruebo con la resistencia de un soldador y veremos que pasa... 🙈🔥


----------



## peperc (Ago 8, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Lo probaré, si lo rompo pruebo con la resistencia de un soldador y veremos que pasa... 🙈🔥



si encontra sla medida que vaya ok bien, pero creo que te pasas con el calor, lo bueno es que esa resistencia SI la podes regular.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 8, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> si encontra sla medida que vaya ok bien, pero creo que te pasas con el calor, lo bueno es que esa resistencia SI la podes regular.


Exactamente, tengo la de recambio del soldador chino que el mismo soldador lleva un trimmer, lo único que no, se de qué valor y como tendría que ponerla.... Pero eso lo veremos si no se soluciona el problema....


----------

